# Fry Tank Live Plants



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey guys!

I'm starting a new line of bettas, and I've [finally] decided to switch the fry tanks over to live plants. I think it will be much healthier for them.

Obviously I won't be using substrate because babies die all the time, so I need some suggestions for live plants that float and/or don't need substrate to survive.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I like Mayaca fluviatilis. Fast growing, can be left floating, and personally I've found it to be a very hardy grower. Some of my tanks receive very little light, and it still does well. 

Otherwise, I like watersprite or the same reasons. 

From what I've read (it is more difficult to source here in Australia), guppy grass seems suitable for use in a grow-out tank.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you very much! I'm looking into these now, hopefully this batch grows better with a healthier, more "realistic" environment.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello, friend. Try pots, planted plants with little substrate. Best of both worlds!


----------

